# I want to install rear bucket seats im my 68



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Ocean City's car show got me thinking. Im looking to install buckets seats in the rear of my 68 convertible. I have looked all over google and the forum and came up with next to nothing. I remember a member using seats from a 2006(?) GTO but I want original seat frames. Has anyone done this mod, reserched the mod or found information or videos on the subject?


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I put 06's in my 65 front and rear, anything CAN be done. I think you will have to modify the seats EXTENSIVELY (fully remove tracks and create new mounting points,might even have to shave seat frames themselves to get them to go down enough)to get them to fit, or cut and drop the rear seat pans of the car.


----------

